# Edge HDD swap



## Billupnorth (Jul 12, 2016)

I have an Edge that began getting flakey, so I got a replacement HDD from Weakness and installed it, completely solving the issue. So, I began testing the old original HDD and it appears to in perfect condition. I suspect that the contents of the files on the original HDD were corrupted. Now I'd like to prep the original HDD as a "hot spare" in case the replacement HDD fails. I have replaced numerous HDDs on previous generation TiVos, but am not finding good info on the process with an Edge.

Does the operating system on the Edge 'live' on the motherboard? If yes, do I simply drop in the original properly formatted HDD and let the Edge take it from there?

If the above question is "no", is the a good HDD replacement thread in this forum or elsewhere? If it exists, it eludes me 

TIA


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

The operating system and the database is on the motherboard. If you boot a Bolt or Edge with a different drive it will detect the swap and wipe the database, which will wipe out your recordings even if you try to put the other drive back in. The only thing I would do to prep the original drive as a hot spare is to wipe it so that it's completely blank like a new drive. The Edge will take it from there.


----------

